# Coming off Clomid



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

Hi Peter,
Wonder if you could help me with something. This is my first month off Clomid for 7 months. I am on day 16 of my cycle. My question is, on about day 9 of this cycle my boobs started to feel a bit sore and are now very tingly and heavy, very similar to what I had when I was pg. I am sure I am not pg as this would be too early, or can you ovulate that early? Could this just be a side effect of coming of the Clomid. 
Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks
Karen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Karen,

Yes, this sounds like a clomid related effect. If you are concerned or if the problem becomes worse please contact your clinic or GP.

Regards,

Peter



Kas said:


> Hi Peter,
> Wonder if you could help me with something. This is my first month off Clomid for 7 months. I am on day 16 of my cycle. My question is, on about day 9 of this cycle my boobs started to feel a bit sore and are now very tingly and heavy, very similar to what I had when I was pg. I am sure I am not pg as this would be too early, or can you ovulate that early? Could this just be a side effect of coming of the Clomid.
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> Thanks
> Karen


----------



## Kas (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks very much Peter,
Karen


----------

